# New test results- new confusion!



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Afternoon all

I have just received my lab results after a 12 week gap from the last set and I'm a bit confused. I should point out that I'm male, 42 and don't appear to have any typical hashimoto symptoms but have been on dessicated thyroid (1 grain thyroid-s) for 6 months as part of an experiment.

Results:

T4: 49 (range 58-154 nmpl/L)
TSH: 0.245 (range (0.4-4.0)
FT4: 11.1 (10-22 pmol/L)
FT3: 4.68 (2.8-6.5 pmol/L)
TG: 362 (0-40 IU/ML)
TPO: 94 (0-35 IU/mL)

My TSH and T4 are the same as 3 months ago but my TPO has doubled to 94.

After initially seeing the results I got into a big panic as I expected my TSH and T4 to be 'normal' as I had reduced the dessicated thyroid from 1 1/4 to 1 grain.

Now i have a theory about the result which is that the TSH and T4 are low because I am taking the dessicated thyroid. My FT3 level is 'normal' which suggests that my body is processing the T3 part of the dessicated thyroid and has no real need to convert the T4 part of it into T3. Does that make sense? I guess this could be proved by supplementing just T4 with the dessicated thyroid although that might push my TSH lower?

I am at a loss to explain the TPO rise as it has been constant for the past year. I did have my mercury amalgam in with wisdom tooth removed last week (it had 3 cavities just in one tooth!) which I wonder has had an effect. Also as part of the experiment I have not supplemented selenium on a daily basis although do have brazil nuts quite often which also might have an effect.

Does anyone have any thoughts on the above? I'm wondering if i should just come off the dessicated thyroid and see what happens without it for a month. I'm guessing my thyroid will begin to produce it's own levels of T4/T3?

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Davecon1 said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> I have just received my lab results after a 12 week gap from the last set and I'm a bit confused. I should point out that I'm male, 42 and don't appear to have any typical hashimoto symptoms but have been on dessicated thyroid (1 grain thyroid-s) for 6 months as part of an experiment.
> 
> ...


Antibodies do wax and wane. However, TPO is not exclusively indigenous to the thyroid.

TPO
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

You are fine w/ the TSH and FT4; you expect to see both of those low when taking any form of T3. What matters now is only the FREE T3 which looks good but perhaps could be a bit higher for maximum benefits. Like 1/4 grain more?

How much are you taking now?


----------



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Andros

Thanks as always for the quick reply. I did start on one grain but upped the dose to 1 1/4 as my TSH was still around 1.70. I kept that up for about an month and my TSH shot down to 0.02 though my T4 and FT3 were higher.

Am sure that if i were to increase again that my TSH would decrease again to very low levels.

When I was off all medication (levo or dessicated) my max TSH was 2.8 though it did go down to 1.8.

Has anyone come off either levo or dessicated and seen what happens to them or their results. I honestly cannot feel the difference on or off medication although 1 grain is quite a low dose!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Davecon1 said:


> Hi Andros
> 
> Thanks as always for the quick reply. I did start on one grain but upped the dose to 1 1/4 as my TSH was still around 1.70. I kept that up for about an month and my TSH shot down to 0.02 though my T4 and FT3 were higher.
> 
> ...


A lot of the decision making here also depends on how you feel. My doc and I keep my TSH @ 0.03 or less which in fact keeps my Lupus antibodies at bay. My FT3 is always at about 75% of the range given by my lab. I take 3 1/2 grains of Armour Daily.

I am not sedentary by any stretch of the imagination. It all depends on the activity level you desire. But you have to be consistent.


----------



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

0.02! Wow that seems very low but then again from what I've read many people taking dessicated thyroid have a very low TSH and feel much better.

I guess my only question is whether I need to take it at all as i feel exactly the same whether on or off the medication.

My experiment was to see whether taking the dessicated thyroid would have any effect on my antibodies and whilst my thyroglobulin antibodies have come down hugely my TPO has risen, albeit from a very small base.

It's so difficult to work out all the different variables that might affect things as the list includes gluten, iodine, adrenals, amalgam fillings, selenium to name a few yet nothing seems conclusive.

In your experience have you heard of anything which either increases or decreases the antibodies? I keep reading about LDN....


----------

